# [Xorg] Powerbook G4 Ati Radon sin DRI (SOLUCIONADO)

## neopablo2000

Buenas!! Cayo en mis manos una PowerPC PowerBook G4. Soy usuario Gentoo desde hace 7 u 8 años aproximadamente y tengo Gentoo en mis tres equipos. Lo primero que se me ocurrio cuando consegui esta notebook, era sacarle el OS 10.4 e instalar Gentoo. Todo fue de maravillas! Todo anda perfecto... excepto la Ati Radeon Mobility M6 que trae. O sea, si le pongo el driver FBDEV, arrancan las X al menos. Pero no hay caso de hacer funcionar el driver ATI o RADEON. De mis busquedas saque mas o menos en claro:

- No todo el mundo pudo hacerla funcionar

- Si hay varios que pudieron (hablo de otras distros)

- Ati no es lo mejor para linux, en cuanto a drivers, sobre todo algo tan "obsoleto" como esto, pero tengo esperanzas...

  Dicho esto, cuento que hice y luego dejo links a logs de mi powerbook por si alguno puede mirarlos un poquito. Al principio, en el kernel, active AGP Gart para este chipset, DRI y el driver RADEON del kernel. Al configurar X con cualquiera de los metodos (incluso utilice Xorgautoconfig) todos me ponen el driver RADEON, pero no funciona. Para el error, remitirse al log especifico. Si reemplazo RADEON por FBDEV, arranca bien, pero logicamente, olvidandome de la aceleracion 3D.

  Luego vi en la pagina de Gentoo que se habla de Xfree y Xfree-drm (no pregunte si los emergi con minuscula... si lo intente   :Very Happy:  , incluso los busque con emerge -s), al intentar emergerlos, estos directamente no existen en el arbol portage. Leyendo un poco mas, me entero de que no estan soportados en el kernel 2.6. Tooo bad... He intentado con los drivers del kernel en modulos, compilados directamente, todo con el mismo resultado. Si alguien me puede tirar una punta de donde puedo seguir, se lo agradeceria!! Ahhh, cuando tiro un emerge xorg-server, veo que dentro de las variables USE, dri aparece entre parentesis, lo cual me dice que es una variable que no se utilizaria en el perfil que tengo.. he probado de cambiar de perfil (luego, por supuesto de actualizar todo Gentoo, primero con emerge -uDN world, y luego emerge portage) saltando entre el standard, y el desktop, pero ninguno me habilita la variable USE dri. Ahora, si no aplica, porque otras Powerbook G4 que he visto buscando si pueden hacer funcionar DRI con esta placa? a que se debe que DRI este bloqueado en el perfil PPC? Como este solo es el post inicial, dejo hasta aqui la inquietud, y atento a responder cualquier pregunta. A continuacion, los links a los logs, muchas gracias!!

Emerge --info

lspci

dmesg

Xorg.0.log

xorg.confLast edited by neopablo2000 on Mon Nov 16, 2009 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De antemano, no tengo mucha experiencia con ATI y cero experiencia en powerpc pero viendo tu xorg.0.log esta línea:

```
(EE) RADEON(0): No valid modes
```

Al usar el driver radeon, me da la pauta de que probablemente el problema no tenga mucho que ver con DRI, al menos no con ese driver. Lo de valid modes se debe estar refiriendo a que no puede detectar el modo edid y nada mas.

Has probado eliminando ese xorg.conf que estás usando para dejar que xorg-server autodetecte todo automáticamente al hacer startx?

Salud!

----------

## gringo

en mi powerbook (que tiene una radeon 9600 ) dri funciona perfectamente. No será que simplemente no tienes los "Modes" puestos en la sección screen?

Algo en plan :

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x854"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x854"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x854"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection 
```

esa es la resolución que soporta mi powerbook, cámbialo por la que soporte el tuyo.

saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

Inodoro: Probando lo de eliminar el xorg.conf, tampoco inicia, aqui adjunto el log del Xorg:

Xorg.0.log

Gringo: He probado tanto con el driver ATI como RADEON (en definitiva, en Xorg es el mismo) con todos los modos soportados por el monitor, poniendolos de a uno, o todos juntos. Segun el manual de Apple para las G4 como esta (17 pulgadas) los modos tipicos son 1440x960, 1440x900 y el standard 1024x768, pero con el mismo resultado: none have a usable configuration. Sigo probando cositas y aviso, si tienen alguna idea, les agradezco de antemano. Aunque ya les agradezco el hecho de haber contestado! Saludos!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> He probado tanto con el driver ATI como RADEON (en definitiva, en Xorg es el mismo) 

 

cuidao, ati y radeon no son el mismo driver en gentoo, es mas, creo que el driver ati como tal ya no se usa en gentoo.

Mirando de nuevo en el primer log que nos has pegado, veo un par de coas raras :

```
[...]

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[...]

(EE) RADEON(0): No connected devices found!

[...]
```

nos puedes enseñar lo que te dice un emerge -av1 xorg-server p.ej. ?

que generación de powerbook tienes ( lo puedes mirar en el /proc/cpuinfo) ?

saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

Aqui la info:

localhost powerpc # emerge -av1 xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.6 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r10 [1.0.5-r1] USE="pam -consolekit% -debug -minimal (-hal%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="hal%* ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib% (-3dfx%) (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-acecad%) (-aiptek%) (-calcomp%) (-citron%) (-digitaledge%) (-dmc%) (-dynapro%) (-elo2300%) (-elographics%) (-evdev%*) (-fpit%) (-hyperpen%) (-jamstudio%) (-joystick%) (-keyboard%*) (-magellan%) (-microtouch%) (-mouse%*) (-mutouch%) (-palmax%) (-penmount%) (-spaceorb%) (-summa%) (-synaptics%) (-tek4957%) (-ur98%) (-vmmouse%) (-void%) (-wacom%)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-apm%) (-ark%) (-chips%) (-cirrus%) (-cyrix%) (-dummy%) (-epson%) (-fbdev%) (-fglrx%) (-glint%) (-i128%) (-i740%) (-i810%) (-impact%) (-imstt%) (-mach64%) (-mga%) (-neomagic%) (-newport%) (-nsc%) (-nv%) (-nvidia%) (-r128%) (-radeon%*) (-rendition%) (-s3%) (-s3virge%) (-savage%) (-siliconmotion%) (-sis%) (-sisusb%) (-sunbw2%) (-suncg14%) (-suncg3%) (-suncg6%) (-sunffb%) (-sunleo%) (-suntcx%) (-tdfx%) (-tga%) (-trident%) (-tseng%) (-v4l%) (-vesa%) (-vga%) (-via%) (-vmware%) (-voodoo%)" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 upgrades), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

Y el cpuinfo....

localhost powerpc # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor	: 0

cpu		: 7450, altivec supported

clock		: 550.000000MHz

revision	: 0.1 (pvr 8000 0201)

bogomips	: 49.79

timebase	: 24966218

platform	: PowerMac

machine		: PowerBook3,3

motherboard	: PowerBook3,3 MacRISC2 MacRISC Power Macintosh

detected as	: 72 (PowerBook Titanium II)

pmac flags	: 0000001b

L2 cache	: 256K unified

pmac-generation	: NewWorld

Muchas gracias!!! Lo del modulo DRI es lo que comentaba al principio del post, que al verificar con el emerge xorg-server, no esta dentro de las use, mejor dicho, esta, pero no para ser utilizado. Creo que se puede desenmascarar para utilizar, pero antes quiero estar seguro de que se puede hacer, o al menos si es testing, que alguien me diga y lo testeo, y luego posteo como me fue. Gracias de nuevo por la atencion!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> al verificar con el emerge xorg-server, no esta dentro de las use, mejor dicho, esta, pero no para ser utilizado

 

no puede ser utilizado porque se activa por defecto a partir de no sé que versión  :Wink: 

Si te fijas en el ebuild verás que mesa o libdrm son dependencias incondicionales, creo que dri sólo se puede deshabilitar si se habilita el USE minimal.

el error :

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) RADEON(0): No connected devices found! 

 

me mosquea porque indica que no encuentra la gráfica, aunque en tu log se ve claramente que tienes drm y agp compilado dentro del kernel y no se ve en ningún momento que la gráfica sea incializada.

Por otra parte en tu make.conf tienes puesto VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon" ; lo del fglrx sobra ya que ati no hace drivers para ppc, no debería inteferir en nada supongo, pero elíminalo por si las moscas.

Haz la siguiente prueba, vamos a volver a instalar el servidor gráfico :

emerge -v1 xorg-server 

emerge -v1 xorg-drivers ( asegúrate de que esto te reinstala/actualiza todos los drivers que tengas habilitados)

y dinos si funciona o no.

En caso de que vayas a hacer uso de hal, el único driver input que te hace falta es el evdev. Si no estás seguro de que hacer, déjalo como lo tienes. 

Actualizar a esa versión del xorg requiere un par de pasos extra en la configuración que puedes ver aqui : 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

a ver si sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

Gringo, no sirvio de algo....   Sirvio de mucho!!! Jajaja! Funciono perfecto. Hice lo que me dijiste, y pareciera ser que el problema era que tenia xorg desactualizado, aunque recuerdo muy bien haber actualizado mi sistema luego de instalar, a traves de emerge --sync y luego emerge -uDN world. En fin... luego de la reinstalacion, ejecute startx, y daba problemas de mismatch en ciertos modulos, lo que solucione reemergiendo los paquetes en cuestion, entre ellos el driver ATI (si, para la radeon el Xorg nuevo utiliza el driver ATI), evdev (luego que logre arrancar las X no tenia ni teclado ni mouse, solucione reemergiendo). Y Voilaaa, todo perfecto. Luego emergi el paquete mesa-progs, ya que no tenia glxinfo, ni glxgears, y el informe da perfecto, con Direct Rendering funcionando. ASi que no tengo mas que gracias, a vos y porsupuesto a Inodoro, que tambien colaboro. Si necesitan algun dato adicional, algun log, etc, para poder verificar algo, no tienen mas que pedirlo. Ojala este post sirva para varios que vi googleando con problemas similares. Muchisimas gracias!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

